# Thread für Probefahrt



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2011)

Hi Mädels,

irgendwo hier im Forum meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass es einen Thread gibt, wo user untereinander sich eine Probefahrten ermöglichen. Was natürlich hilfreich ist, wenn man a) mal was ausgefalleneres wie ein Cube  fahren möchte oder b) eine andere Größe als M oder L braucht. Ich hab schon die Suchfunktion bemüht, aber leider nix gefunden. Hat eine von euch evtl. den Link parat oder kann mir sagen, in welchem Unterforum ich fündig werde?
Danke schön!


----------



## scylla (15. November 2011)

so ein thread ist mir nicht bekannt. hab auch gerade versucht, was zu finden.

mach doch am besten im entsprechenden regional-forum oder hersteller-forum kurz einen eigenen thread auf. das hat meistens erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. November 2011)

Kenne ich nur von Canyon

Probefahrforum

Canyon Probefahrten Börse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2011)

kann sein, dass ich mich getäuscht habe und das echt nur im canyon forum war. Leider gibt es halt z.b. von transition u. santa cruz kein herstellerforum.
aber ich kann ja mal im münchner forum fragen. solange ich jetzt aber noch mit meinem blöden schlüsselbein beschäftigt bin, ist die frage sowieso eher theoretischer natur  aber mit irgendwas muss man sich ja beschäfitgen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. November 2011)

machen wir doch unseren eigenen  Schließlich suchen ziemlich viele hier z.B. kleine Rahmengrößen, die die Händler sehr selten auf Lager haben


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> machen wir doch unseren eigenen  Schließlich suchen ziemlich viele hier z.B. kleine Rahmengrößen, die die Händler sehr selten auf Lager haben




@pfadfinderin
wie geht es mit deiner Schulter? Bist du schon operiert?


----------



## Elmo66 (15. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> machen wir doch unseren eigenen  Schließlich suchen ziemlich viele hier z.B. kleine Rahmengrößen, die die Händler sehr selten auf Lager haben



Jau, gute Idee. Würde nämlich gerne mal ein Liteville 301 in Gr. S Probe fahren.
Und an alle Versehrten: gute Besserung!!

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> machen wir doch unseren eigenen  Schließlich suchen ziemlich viele hier z.B. kleine Rahmengrößen, die die Händler sehr selten auf Lager haben



Das ist echt keine blöde Idee!
Ich fang dann mal an und biete ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm Federweg vo/hi im Landkreis Rosenheim. Ist allerdings nicht so attraktiv, da der Rahmen nicht mehr aktuell gebaut wird, ebenso ist die Gabel nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2011)

Rheinmain, 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2011)

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet 
Transition Syren in S


----------



## Senshisan (18. November 2011)

Sehr geile Idee!

Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf)

Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2011)

Hmmh, gute Idee 

...wenn dann sollte man das aber immer "dazukopieren" - sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich. Dann wäre der letzte Post immer der aktuelle Stand. Und ein einheitliches Format z. B. PLZ (Bereich), Rad, Gr., IBC Nick wären (meiner Meinung nach, etwa so, wie mein Post) ganz sinnvoll, dann könnte man gleich nach PLZ Bereich sortieren

Ich meine etwa so:

Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf)
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010) 

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, Transition Syren in S

Rheinmain, 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

Landkreis Rosenheim, Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm 

PLZ 382..., Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S, Martina H.

Also immer die Liste kopieren, Bike einfügen - auf das es viele werden


----------



## Elmo66 (19. November 2011)

Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf)
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010) 

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, Transition Syren in S

Rheinmain, 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

Landkreis Rosenheim, Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm 

PLZ 382..., Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S, Martina H.

Ruhrgebiet (südl.): Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)


----------



## Chrige (19. November 2011)

Obwohl es hier nicht sooooooooo viele Schweizer Ladies hat und ich nicht weiss, ob die anderen so weit fahren möchten, um ein Bike zu testen, gebe ich trotzdem mal mein Speci ein:

Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf)
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010) 

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, Transition Syren in S

Rheinmain, 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

Landkreis Rosenheim, Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm 

PLZ 382..., Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S, Martina H.

Ruhrgebiet (südl.): Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

Schweiz 63..., Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M, Chrige


----------



## Veloce (19. November 2011)

Conwax Queen  Hardtail MR 800  RH  39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig  mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis 
SX Trail 2011 Gr S  
Aachen  Downtown


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2011)

Hab nochmal versucht Ordnung reinzubringen , Denke, so ist es übersichtlicher. Wäre evtl. ganz gut, wenn die PLZ angegeben werden würde, oder?

*Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S


----------



## wildbiker (19. November 2011)

*Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (19. November 2011)

*Nördlicher Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus*,* MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S


----------



## Senshisan (20. November 2011)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus*,* MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S


----------



## mangolassi (21. November 2011)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus*,* MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Super Idee, ich mach auch mit*
Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
*Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## scylla (21. November 2011)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus*,* MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
*Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch... 
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla *
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M


----------



## Elmo66 (21. November 2011)

@scylla:

...da ist es das 301...seufz...leider echt weit weg. Na vielleicht ergibt sich doch mal eine kleine Probefahrt.

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## lire89 (5. März 2012)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus*,* MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
*Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch... 
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla *
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Thüringen / Jena, lire89*(Ich bin ein Mann - hoffe das geht in Ordnung - Wir haben im Angebot)
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15" 
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)


----------



## Principiante (5. März 2012)

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD
Transition Syren in S

Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

PLZ 382..., Martina H.
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

PLZ 52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch...
Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

Thüringen / Jena, lire89(Ich bin ein Mann - hoffe das geht in Ordnung - Wir haben im Angebot)
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h) 



*13435 Berlin*

Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in *44'er* Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt
_...einfach bei mir melden_

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2012)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S

ich quetsche mich hier mal dazwischen, da auch
*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch...
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Thüringen / Jena, lire89*(Ich bin ein Mann - hoffe das geht in Ordnung - Wir haben im Angebot)
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in *44'er* Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt
_...einfach bei mir melden_
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. März 2012)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er SpecializedStumpjumper, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

ich quetsche mich hier mal dazwischen, da auch
*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch...
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Thüringen / Jena, lire89*(Ich bin ein Mann - hoffe das geht in Ordnung - Wir haben im Angebot)
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in *44'er* Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt
_...einfach bei mir melden_
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2012)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch...
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Thüringen / Jena, lire89*(Ich bin ein Mann - hoffe das geht in Ordnung - Wir haben im Angebot)
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*PLZ 643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er Hardtail, Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße S (80mm) ...._NEUZUGANG!!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. März 2012)

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*PLZ 382..., Martina H.*
Canyon Nerve XC Custom 2009, Gr. S,

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*PLZ 52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*PLZ-Gebiet 04000,wildbiker* (ja, man bin ne Frau)
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

dann ich auch noch...
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Thüringen / Jena, lire89*(Ich bin ein Mann - hoffe das geht in Ordnung - Wir haben im Angebot)
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*PLZ 643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Cube Reaction Pro, Mod. 2009, Rahmengröße 14" (Hardtail)
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*PLZ 83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal* , *Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2012)

... so, ich muss mal aktualisieren:

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Cube Reaction Pro, Mod. 2009, Rahmengröße 14" (Hardtail)
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

Dann schließ ich mich mal einfach an, wenn auch noch nur mit nem Hardtail...

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Cube Reaction Pro, Mod. 2009, Rahmengröße 14" (Hardtail)
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S
*
923..  (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, Hardtail, 46er Rahmen)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. September 2012)

04000,wildbiker 
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
 2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
 2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

13435 Berlin, Principiante
 Canyon Torque FR in "S"
 Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
 Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

382..., Martina H.
 Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
 Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
 Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

54441 Ayl
Propain Headline I in S
(PN an Pizzaplanet)

52062, Veloce
 Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
 Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
 SX Trail 2011 Gr S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
 Cube Reaction Pro, Mod. 2009, Rahmengröße 14" (Hardtail)
 Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
 Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
 Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher
 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
 2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
 2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
 Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
 Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
 Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
 Scott Spark, Gr. M

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
 Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD
 Transition Syren in S

Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66
 Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
 Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
 Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
 Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
 Cotic BFe, Gr.S

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
 Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2012)

Habs gerade in meinem Beitrag #27  geändert!

Das Cube Reaction in 14 Zoll ist verkauft und ich hab jetzt stattdessen ein *29er HT von Bergamont (Revox 9.2), Rahmemgröße S*


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2012)

geändert  - ich mach's dann mal 

Das Reaction verkauft - schade 

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2012)

Oh, stimmt, ich hätte die komplette Auflistung aktualisieren müssen - sorry, Martina und danke!


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2012)

... schreibst Du bitte noch die Größe dazu: XS oder S?


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2012)

04000,wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

382..., Martina H.
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er. Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße S (80mm)
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD
Transition Syren in S

Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S

  @martina
Rahmengröße hab ich beigefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (18. September 2012)

Ich quetsch mich dann einfach dazwischen:

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2008er Steppenwolf Taiga, 100 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2012)

Update:


*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## bluemuc (16. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee!!

Update:


*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2012)

Update:


*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München/Taufkirchen, Kontakt über bluemuc*
BMC Speedfox Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße S *steht zum Verkauf!*

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Oktober 2012)

noch ein Update, bin ja umgezogen 


*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München/Taufkirchen, Kontakt über bluemuc*
BMC Speedfox Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße S *steht zum Verkauf!*

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Elmo66 (17. Oktober 2012)

Update:

Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Oktober 2012)

Auch ein Update von mir, mein Steppi ist ja verkauft:

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München/Taufkirchen, Kontakt über bluemuc*
BMC Speedfox Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße S *steht zum Verkauf!*

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## bluemuc (18. Oktober 2012)

Update: Der Speedfox ist verkauft.


*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rheinmain, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Liteville 301 170/140 mm, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
Steppenwolf Tycoon CR mit 130mm

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2012)

Hey bluemuc,
du solltest schon die aktuellste Liste aus dem letzten Post über deinem nehmen, sonst ist alles was die anderen zwischendurch reingetippt haben wieder falsch 
hab's mal korrigiert 

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
*Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.)Elmo66*
Canyon Nerve AM 6.0, Gr. S, (´09)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Elmo66 (23. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt aber ordnungsgemäß

04000,wildbiker 
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
 2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
 2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

13435 Berlin, Principiante
 Canyon Torque FR in "S"
 Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
 Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

382..., Martina H.
 Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
 Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
 Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
 Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
 Propain Headline I in S

52062, Veloce
 Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
 Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
 SX Trail 2011 Gr S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
 Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
 Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
 Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

München, bluemuc
 BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

München, Frau Rauscher
 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
 2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
 Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
 Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)

Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
 2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
 Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
 Ragley Troof, 14''
 Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
 Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
 Scott Spark, Gr. M

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
 BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD
 Transition Syren in S

Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
 Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
 Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
 Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
 Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
 Cotic BFe, Gr.S

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2012)

> südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, *MelleD*
> Transition Syren in S


Hat bereits seit geraumer Zeit ihren Account gelöscht...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. März 2013)

04000,wildbiker 
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
 2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
 2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

13435 Berlin, Principiante
 Canyon Torque FR in "S"
 Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
 Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

382..., Martina H.
 Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
 Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
 Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
 Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
 Propain Headline I in S

52062, Veloce
 Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
 Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
 SX Trail 2011 Gr S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
 Bergamont Revox 9.2, 29er
 Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
 Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)

München, bluemuc
 BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

München, Frau Rauscher
 2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
 2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
 Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
 Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
 2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
 2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
 Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
 Ragley Troof, 14''
 Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
 Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
 Scott Spark, Gr. M

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
 BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD
 Transition Syren in S

Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
 Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
 Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
 Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
 Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
 Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2013)

...hab mal meine "Belegschaft" aktualisiert ... 

(z.Zt. hab ich auch noch ein bei mir im Exil lebendes kleines Cube HT LTD cc in 14", was ich aber nicht in meine Auflistung mit aufgenommen habe)


*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## HiFi XS (4. März 2013)

Hallo Silvermoon, wie update ich das hier? Ich möchte folgendes einfügen:

Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")


----------



## scylla (4. März 2013)

du kannst z.B. einfach auf "zitieren" klicken und dann die quotations rauslöschen 
hab's mal eingefügt 

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*südliches Münsterland/fast Ruhrgebiet, MelleD*
Transition Syren in S

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]

*Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2013)

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (16. Juni 2013)

Update:

Köln, cantankerous

Enduro: Kona Minxy, Größe XS

Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR, Größe S


----------



## Chrige (17. Juni 2013)

Da ich selber auch noch meinen neuen Grossen einfügen muss , habe ich die Liste auch mit cantankerous Bikes updated

*04000,wildbiker
*Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Ragley Troof, 14''
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Liteville 901 180/185 mm, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2013)

*04000,wildbiker
*Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. M, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. M, 160/150 mm

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## lucie (12. März 2014)

*04000,wildbikerNicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Grossman FDT 06 - Dirt

382..., Martina H.
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 160/150 mm

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

München, Frau Rauscher
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S*


----------



## Principiante (17. März 2014)

_*Oh, da muss ich ja auch mal was erneuern:*_
*
04000,wildbikerNicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

382..., Martina H.
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 160/150 mm

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

München, Frau Rauscher
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Hai Life RX Pro (2011, 46er Rahmen)
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S*


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. März 2014)

Auch bei mir Neuerungen...

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M
*
077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)
*
109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")
*
13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M
*
382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 160/150 mm
*
50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)
*
51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S
*
Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S
*
54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S
*
52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
*
643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)
*
München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)
*
München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S
*
83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M
*
923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)
*
Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
*
Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S
*
Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M
*
Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)
*
Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S
*
Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
*
Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Norts (24. März 2014)

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M
*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)
*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")
*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M
*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 160/150 mm
*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S
*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)
*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S
*Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S
*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S
*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)
*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)
*München, Frau Rauscher*
2011er Stumpjumper in Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S
*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M
*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)
*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M
*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)
*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S
*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/quote]


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. April 2014)

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M
*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)
*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")
*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M
*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 160/150 mm
*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S
*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)
*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S
*Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S
*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S
*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)
*München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)
*München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S
*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M
*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)
*Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
*Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S
*Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M
*Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)
*Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S
*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2014)

... hab ein bisschen Langeweile und mal "durchsortiert" 


*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Mai 2014)

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*382..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2012, Gr. S, 150 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2014)

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S)

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Mai 2015)

*04000,wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (2007er) in S (allerdings so groß wie der M von 2010)

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Senshisan (27. Mai 2015)

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
 Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2009er Cube Stereo WLS Gr. 15"
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M (170mm Federweg v/h)

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## lire89 (20. Juni 2015)

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S
2011er Specialized Enduro, Größe S

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juni 2015)

_(habe nur ein paar Daten (Laufräder...) vervollständigt)_
*
04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (23. Juni 2015)

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und  58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
*
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Juni 2015)

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und  58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
*
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 15" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2015)

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und  58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
*
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## RedWitch82 (26. Juni 2015)

04000,wildbiker Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

061..., Martina H.
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2010er Alutech Wildsau Enduro, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2015)

Bin am Fuhrpark umfriemeln, 1. Update...

04000,wildbiker Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

061..., Martina H.
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
On-One 456 Carbon, 16''
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S
Scott Spark, Gr. M

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2015)

ups, bei mir ist auch mal ein Update fällig:

*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S, 150mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2015)

... und wieder "Back to the roots" 


*04000,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC, Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2011, Gr. S, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2015)

*..update...*

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2011, Gr. S, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Liteville 301 MK11-2, Größe S, 160/140mm, 26'' SRAM 1x11
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2015)

und noch ein *..update...  (und nochmal editiert am 25.7.16)*

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2011, Gr. S, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (130/120mm)

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Dezember 2016)

So den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen. ...
Ich denk die ein oder andere hat bestimmt ein update [emoji6]

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2011, Gr. S, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007er Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500 D, 100/96 mm, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009er Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2011er Merida One-Forty Carbon, 140/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser 

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S



Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2016)

Oh ja, danke für die Erinnerung. Von mir auch ein Update:

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2011, Gr. S, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser 

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Chrige (3. Januar 2017)

Ach ja, stimmt, auch meine Angaben müssen angepasst werden:
*
04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
Dartmoor Hornet 2011, Gr. S, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm
On One Baby/Fun Fatty, Gr 13,5 Zoll, 0/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser 

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Januar 2017)

Sind jetzt keine MTB aber würd meine 2 Minis sonst auch mal hier eintragen wenn gewünscht? Wenn ja einfach dazu basteln sonst überlesen  Wären dann 2 mit Rennlenker:
*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2017)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser 

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Januar 2017)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Propain Tyee, Mod. 2015, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Specialized Enduro 2011, Größe S, 160mm, 26'', SRAM 2x10

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser 

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Januar 2017)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Propain Tyee, Mod. 2015, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Februar 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Silvermoon, wie update ich das hier? Ich möchte folgendes einfügen:
> 
> Berlin, HiFi XS
> Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
> On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")



Ich auch,
Plz 76185 
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2017)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Propain Tyee, Mod. 2015, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[


----------



## silent_silver (3. Februar 2017)

bitte löschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (3. Februar 2017)

@silent_silver dir ist wahrscheinlich entgagngen, dass du hier im Ladys only bist und es um die Möglichkeit für Frauen geht auf Bikes in kleinen Rahmengrößen eine Probefahrt zu machen. XXL ist hier eher nicht gefragt


----------



## silent_silver (3. Februar 2017)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> @silent_silver dir ist wahrscheinlich entgagngen, dass du hier im Ladys only bist und es um die Möglichkeit für Frauen geht auf Bikes in kleinen Rahmengrößen eine Probefahrt zu machen. XXL ist hier eher nicht gefragt


Hups...  Du hast recht, das ist mir tatsächlich entgangen. Sorry!  Der Thread ist mir bei der SuFu aufgefallen, da hab ich den Pfad nicht beachtet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2017)

*Mal wieder ein Update:*

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Propain Tyee, Mod. 2015, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[


----------



## frogmatic (29. Mai 2017)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> @silent_silver dir ist wahrscheinlich entgagngen, dass du hier im Ladys only bist und es um die Möglichkeit für Frauen geht auf *Bikes in kleinen Rahmengrößen* eine Probefahrt zu machen. XXL ist hier eher nicht gefragt


Ich könnte in Gießen/Mittelhessen 353xx noch anbieten:
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


----------



## Boondog (7. Juni 2017)

*Mal wieder ein Update:

04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm
Nukeproof Mega 2012, Gr. S, 150/150 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Propain Tyee, Mod. 2015, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2017)

*Mal wieder ein Update:

04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Propain Tyee, Mod. 2015, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Juni 2017)

*Noch ein Update:

04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Rotwild R.C1 FS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße XS (120/120mm)
Cube Stereo WLS, Mod. 2011, Rahmengröße 15" (140/150mm)
Cannondale F26 1, Mod. 2013, Rahmengröße S (100mm)

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juni 2017)

....ich hab meine Bikes mal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht 
Standen ja noch meine alten drin....die gibts ja gar nicht mehr *



 04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Perlenkette (17. Juni 2017)

..... da hatten sich zwei Fehler mitgeschleppt, @frogmatic fehlte und @Boondog ist der Eintrag 891..  von Dir?

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353..  Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau,  Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Boondog (19. Juni 2017)

@Perlenkette... 
Ja stimmt... 
Der 891... Eintrag kommt von mir...


----------



## Drahteseli (6. Juli 2017)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353..  Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Ghost AMR 6559, Mod. 2014, Rahmengröße 16" / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (140/122mm)
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau,  Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. September 2018)

Hier hat sich ja schon ne ganze Weile nix mehr getan? 
Sollte zufällig jemand aus SH nen Bombtrack Hook EXT C in XXS rumstehen haben, gerne melden. Würde gern mal sehen obs passt zwecks Eigenaufbau. Suicylce hat die leider alle nicht lagernd, und die bestellen mir das in der Spezialgröße sicherlich nicht, um dann festzustellen es passt nicht bzw. ich brauch schlussendlich dann ja nur das nackte Frameset.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. September 2018)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353..  Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau,  Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Hier hat sich ja schon ne ganze Weile nix mehr getan?
> Sollte zufällig jemand aus SH nen Bombtrack Hook EXT C in XXS rumstehen haben, gerne melden. Würde gern mal sehen obs passt zwecks Eigenaufbau. Suicylce hat die leider alle nicht lagernd, und die bestellen mir das in der Spezialgröße sicherlich nicht, um dann festzustellen es passt nicht bzw. ich brauch schlussendlich dann ja nur das nackte Frameset.



Sind denn die Geodaten so viel anders zu deinem aktuellen Bike? Ich will ja nicht pessimistisch sein, aber die Rahmengröße ist ja schon sehr speziell und das Rad selbst auch nicht grad an jeder Ecke anzutreffen.. Ich drück dir natürlich die Daumen, würde aber vielleicht mal schauen, ob du ein Bike mit ähnlichen Geodaten proberfahren kannst...


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2018)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H.*
On One 456, 14 Zoll, 150/0 mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353..  Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau,  Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. September 2018)

@Aninaj 
Ich habs ja nicht so eilig. Frühestens nächstes Jahr wollte ich was aufbauen. Vielleicht gibts bis dahin auch das neue Warbird V4, mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. September 2018)

*04...,wildbiker *
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353..  Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5 = M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau,  Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## laspirit2014 (18. September 2018)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm,  26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Stuttgart/Pforzheim, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße S (160/160)
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", Rahmengröße L (160/160)

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. Oktober 2018)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9, Mod. 2016 / Rahmengröße S / 39,5cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" (110mm)
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Oktober 2018)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano Tiagra (Baureihe 4700) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 
160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg 
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Oktober 2018)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Dezember 2018)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
160mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Januar 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 3o1 MK11-1 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 26 Zoll , 160mm/160mm, Schaltung Sram X.0

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg 

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ivonnche (24. Mai 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg 

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Mai 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Santa Cruz Chameleon (2009) Gr. S, 150 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (27. Mai 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ivonnche (12. Juni 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Rennrad Stevens Soana Pro von 2015 mit Shimano 105er (Baureihe 5800) in Größe S (47)
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017 Gr. M Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes  DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung 
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S[/QUOTE]


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Juni 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47
- Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017 Gr. M Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes  DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, *MissGeschick**
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Specialized SX Trail (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. November 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*

Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017 Gr. M Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes  DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, MissGeschick*
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Alutech ICB 2.0 Fully Mod. 2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" /
150mm vorne 130mm hinten
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. November 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*

Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017 Gr. M Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes  DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates
2010 Alutech Wildsau Enduro (Aufbau 2017), 165/140 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, MissGeschick*
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2019)

*04..., wildbiker*
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

*061..., Martina H*
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

*076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli*
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

*077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89*
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

*109...Berlin, HiFi XS*
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

*13435 Berlin, Principiante*
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

*245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross*


Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano *105 (R7000)* in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

*33.... OWL, Echinopsis*
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

*353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic*
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


*4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66*
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

*50...Köln, cantankerous*
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts*
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

*51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71*
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

*50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan*
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

*56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer*
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

*52062, Veloce*
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

*53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 *
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

*54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet*
Propain Headline I in S

*555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche *
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Mondraker E-Crafty 2017 Gr. M Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes  DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

*61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax*
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

*63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind*
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

*635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82*
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

*643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon*
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

*64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla*
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

*68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj*
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

*71... Böblingen, MissGeschick*
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

*76185, Thebike69*
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

*80... München, bluemuc*
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

*80... München, Frau Rauscher*
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

*83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06*
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

*83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin*
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

*84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker*
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

*891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)*
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

*923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess*
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

*Schweiz 63..., Chrige*
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

*Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi*
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (4. Dezember 2019)

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross


Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano 105 (R7000) in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47
33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2007 Nicolai Helius CC (Aufbau 2012), 120/120 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Speedhub
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## AnneBonny (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo Mädels,
ich will/ muss mir demnächst ein neues Fully kaufen. Aber so völlig blind will ich das nur ungern tun.
Gibt's Bikerinnen, die im Raum Odenwald (Höchst - Darmstadt - Heidelberg) zufällig eines der foldenden Räder für eine kurze Probefahrt zu Verfügung stellen könnten?:

Propain Tyee AM AL 27,5" - Rahmengröße S
YT Jeffsy AL 27,5" - Rahmengröße S
Canyon Spectral Wmn AL 6.0 / CF 7.0 - Rahmengröße XS oder S
LAST Coal - Rahmengröße S
(Ich bin 164 cm - Schrittlänge 75,5 cm)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Januar 2020)

AnneBonny schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich will/ muss mir demnächst ein neues Fully kaufen. Aber so völlig blind will ich das nur ungern tun.
> Gibt's Bikerinnen, die im Raum Odenwald (Höchst - Darmstadt - Heidelberg) zufällig eines der foldenden Räder für eine kurze Probefahrt zu Verfügung stellen könnten?:
> 
> ...


Ich bin 1,62m groß und hab das Coal in Größe M genommen, Größe S fühlte sich für mich zu klein an...
Ansonsten einfach mal die Liste im letzten Post durchlesen, ob da noch jemand was passendes zur Probefahrt anbietet...

Edit: Seh grad - im anderen Thread wurd schon weitergeholfen...


----------



## Remux (12. Februar 2020)

Im Auftrag meiner Freundin würde ich in München oder Regensburg eine Probefahrt suchen für:

YT Jeffsy (voraussichtlich M) 
Canyon Spectral / wmn 

Sie ist 1,69m groß bei einer SL von 78 cm.

Ein Remedy sowie ein Cube Stereo 140 werden wir im Laden testen.

Alles 27,5er , da ihr das denke ich mehr Sicherheit vermittelt als 29er bei einer kleinen Rahmengröße.

Wäre super!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Im Auftrag meiner Freundin würde ich in München oder Regensburg eine Probefahrt suchen für:
> 
> YT Jeffsy (voraussichtlich M)
> Canyon Spectral / wmn
> ...


Könnte nur ein Bird 120 LT 27,5" in S anbieten 130mm hinten 140mm vorne 
1,70m 77cm
Raum Erding


----------



## blackhelmet (16. März 2020)

Guten Abend,
gibt´s evtl. im Großraum Würzburg eine Dame die ein Liv Intrigue 2 in S oder XS ihr eigen nennt und das ne Freundin von mir mal testen könnte?


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2020)

Update, da Fuhrpark verkleinert.


04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross



Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano 105 (R7000) in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47
33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014 
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche 
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013 (S, 26'')
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2020)

Update, da Fuhrpark verkleinert.


04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross



Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano 105 (R7000) in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47
33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. August 2020)

Ach ja, dann kann ich ja auch mal anpassen.  


04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross



Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano 105 (R7000) in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47
33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", S
Nicolai Ion 16, 27,5", L
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. August 2020)

Ich überarbeite dann auch mal meine Liste  

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross



Cyclocrosser Stevens Tabor von 2017  mit Shimano 105 (R7000) in Größe 47
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47
33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (12. August 2020)

Hab es mal bei mir angepasst

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog (?)
Propain Tyee 650b, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized Rumor FSR 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Nicolai Argon Road, Rennrad, Größe 54
Nicolai ION G16, 650b, Größe S
Nicolai ION 20, 26", Größe M/S
Evil The Following, 29", Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Boondog (13. August 2020)

Liste mal aktualisiert.....

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten , 180mm, Eagle Schaltung Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog 
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Ivonnche (4. Oktober 2020)

Liste mal aktualisiert.....

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
 180mm, Eagle 12 2019,  Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Bird Aeris 120 LT Fully/ Rahmengröße S / 38 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v130mm h140mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Oktober 2020)

Liste auch aktualisiert.....

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019,  Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 18, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2020)

Herrje, jetzt muss ich ja auch mal wieder ran....

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S
Õ
53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019,  Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Cotic BFe, neue Geo, 26", Gr. S
Alutech Teibun 27.5, Gr. S
Cotic Escapade 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Aninaj (23. Dezember 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Herrje, jetzt muss ich ja auch mal wieder ran....


Oh, jetzt wo du's sagst 🙈

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019,  Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Ragley Mmmbop, 27,5", Gr. M (HT, 2020)
Last Clay 27.5, Gr. M (Fully, 2018)
Titus Goldrush 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike, 2020)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Puky-Schnucki (7. Januar 2021)

Damit der Norden mal ein bisschen mehr vertreten ist 


04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

245... Schleswig Holstein (Neumünster - und Umgebung), IndianaWalross
Cyclocrosser Stevens Prestige von 2019 mit hydraulischer Shimano 105er (R7000) in Größe 47

249... Flensburg oder 201... Hamburg, Puky-Schnucki
Bird Aeris 120 LT, Gr. S

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M

4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019,  Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Ragley Mmmbop, 27,5", Gr. M (HT, 2020)
Last Clay 27.5, Gr. M (Fully, 2018)
Titus Goldrush 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike, 2020)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Januar 2021)

Ich nehme mich mal raus. Meine Räder gibt es mit der Geometrie nicht mehr, wurden durch völlig andere Geometrien einfach ersetzt unter selbem Modellnamen. Und gebraucht in der winzigen Größe ohnehin nirgends. 


04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M

061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm

076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h

077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"

109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")

13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M

249... Flensburg oder 201... Hamburg, Puky-Schnucki
Bird Aeris 120 LT, Gr. S

33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)

353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M

4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S

50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S

51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S

50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013

56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S

52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S

53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S

54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S

555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019, Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105

61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S

63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates

635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S

643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11

64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S

68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Ragley Mmmbop, 27,5", Gr. M (HT, 2020)
Last Clay 27.5, Gr. M (Fully, 2018)
Titus Goldrush 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike, 2020)

71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L

76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S

80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)

80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11

83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M

83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)

84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg

891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M

923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Nukeproof Snap (S, 26'')
Last Coal (M, 27,5'')

Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S

Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Januar 2022)

Ohja, stimmt - da war noch was zu aktualisieren... 

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M


061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm


076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h


077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"


109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")


13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M


249... Flensburg oder 201... Hamburg, Puky-Schnucki
Bird Aeris 120 LT, Gr. S


33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)


353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S


50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S


51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S


51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S


50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013


56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S


52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S


53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S


54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S


555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019, Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105


61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S


63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates


635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S


643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11


64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S


68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Ragley Mmmbop, 27,5", Gr. M (HT, 2020)
Last Clay 27.5, Gr. M (Fully, 2018)
Titus Goldrush 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike, 2020)


71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L


76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S


80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)


80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11


83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M


83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)


84... Landkreis Erding, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 50cm Cyclocrosser
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg


891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M


923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Last Coal V2 (M, 27,5'')
Last Glen V1 MX (M, 29-27,5)


Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S


Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Januar 2022)

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M


061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm


076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h


077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"


109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")


13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M


249... Flensburg oder 201... Hamburg, Puky-Schnucki
Bird Aeris 120 LT, Gr. S


33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)


353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S


50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S


51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S


51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S


50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013


56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S


52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S


53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S


54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S


55...Lkr Bingen, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 53cm Gravel
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg
Airdrop Bitmap Hardtail / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg 
Cube SL Road Race Mod.22
RH 53cm / S


555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019, Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105


61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S


63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates


635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S


643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11


64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S


68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Ragley Mmmbop, 27,5", Gr. M (HT, 2020)
Last Clay 27.5, Gr. M (Fully, 2018)
Titus Goldrush 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike, 2020)


71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L


76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S


80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)


80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11


83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M


83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)


891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Santa Cruz Nomad, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Mondraker Crafty E+ 29", Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
Santa Cruz Megatower Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M


923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Last Coal V2 (M, 27,5'')
Last Glen V1 MX (M, 29-27,5)


Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S


Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------



## Boondog (14. Februar 2022)

04..., wildbiker
Nicolai Helius CC (2006), Gr. M
Nicolai Argon AM (2013), Gr. M, Speedhub/Gates
Nicolai Ion16 (2015), Gr. M


061..., Martina H
Lapierre Egde Plus (2017), Gr. S, 140mm


076... Hermsdorf, Drahteseli
Dartmoor Hornet Jr 130 mm
Liv Intrigue SX (2016) Gr. XS (13,5"), 160/140 mm v/h


077.. Thüringen / Jena, lire89
2011 Specialized Enduro S-Works Gr. M 26" (170mm Federweg v/h)
2013 Specialized Enduro Expert Gr. M 26"


109...Berlin, HiFi XS
Trek Lush SL Gr. S (15,5")
On One Inbred Gr. XS (14")


13435 Berlin, Principiante
Canyon Torque FR in "S"
Ghost AMR 7500 in 44'er Rahmengröße
Mongoose Nugget in S/M


249... Flensburg oder 201... Hamburg, Puky-Schnucki
Bird Aeris 120 LT, Gr. S


33.... OWL, Echinopsis
Ragley Marley, 16''
GT Force X Expert Carbon in M (2014)
Scott Scale Carbon in M (26'', 2008)


353.. Gießen/Mittelhessen, frogmatic
Cotic BFe in S
Banshee Spitfire in S
Banshee Legend in M


4...Ruhrgebiet (südl.), Elmo66
Liteville 301 MK9, Gr. S


50...Köln, cantankerous
Enduro: Kona Minxy in XS
Freeride: Nicolai Helius AFR in S


51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Norts
Cannondale Claymore 1 mit Talas (2012), Gr. S


51..., 50... und nähere Umgebung von Köln, Tesla71
Canyon Torque Rockzone 2011 in S


50..., 51..., 56..., 57... Westerwaldkreis (Altenkirchen) (Köln / Bonn / Rengsdorf), Senshisan
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 2014 in S
Dartmoore Wish 2013


56...Mayen-Koblenz, linfer
Canyon Grand Canyon 8.0 (2018), 27.5, 2x11 Shimano, 110mm; S
Bird Zero AM Mk3 (2019), 27.5, 1x11 Shimano, 150mm; S
Bird Aeris LT145 mit 160mm Link, 27.5, 1x12 Shimano, S


52062, Veloce
Conwax Queen Hardtail MR 800 RH 39
Safire Comp Gr S nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig mit 150 er Talas und 2,4er Maxxxis
SX Trail 2011 Gr S


53...Bonn, Bad Neuenahr , laspirit2014
Liteville MK11-2, 26`, 160mm, Gr. S
2014 Cheetah Lady Spirit, 140 mm, 26', Gr. S


54441 Ayl, Pizzaplanet
Propain Headline I in S


55...Lkr Bingen, greenhorn-biker
Santa Cruz Bronson Fully Mod.2020/ Rahmengröße M / 40,5 cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / v160mm h150mm
Bird Zero TR Hardtail Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Müsing Crozzroads Mod. 2013,
RH 53cm Gravel
BMC Speedfox Trailcrew Fully Mod.2017 / Rahmengröße S / 40cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 150mm Federweg
Airdrop Bitmap Hardtail / Rahmengröße S / 41cm Sitzrohr / 27,5" / 140mm Federweg
Cube SL Road Race Mod.22
RH 53cm / S


555.. Rheinhessen (Mainz), und 58675 Hemer , Ivonnche
Liteville 601 MK2 Gr. S Laufräder Syntace W35 27,5 Zoll vorne 26 Zoll hinten ,
180mm, Eagle 12 2019, Magura MT7
Alutech Sennes DH 1.0 Gr. M Magura MT7 , Shimano Saint Schaltung, DVO Onyx 27,5 DC
Orbea Wild FS 2020 Größe SM mit Umbau auf Magura MT7
Cube Axial WS Rennrad 53cm Schaltung 105


61... Rhein-Main-Taunus, MissQuax
Votec VS.X 2011 Gr. S


63... Rhein-Main (FFM, OF, HU), Chaotenkind
2009 Steppenwolf Taiga FS (Aufbau 2015), komplett starr, 16" (S), Schaltung: Speedhub
2016 Nicolai Argon AM, 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/18, Antrieb: Gates
2020 Nicolai Argon AM (Mullet 27,5"/26"), 160 mm, Größe: 15" (XS), Schaltung: Pinion 1/12, Antrieb: Gates


635... Rhein-Main (Gelnhausen, Hanau, nähe Ffm), Redwitch82
Propain Tyee Flo Free in 27,5", Modellreihe 2015, Rahmengröße S


643../Odenwald (Südhessen), Silvermoon
Liteville 301 MK 10, Gr. XS (26"/24"), 150/140 mm, 1 x 11
Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 WMN, Gr. XS (27,5"), 140/140 mm, 2 x 11


64... Rhein-Main / Odenwald, scylla
Cotic Rocket, Gr. S
Cotic BFe, Gr. S


68... Rhein-Neckar-Kreis (MA / HD), Aninaj
Ragley Mmmbop, 27,5", Gr. M (HT, 2020)
Last Clay 27.5, Gr. M (Fully, 2018)
Titus Goldrush 27.5 & 28, Gr. S (Gravelbike, 2020)


71... Böblingen, _MissGeschick_
Nicolai G15, 29", S
Nicolai G15, 29", L


76185, Thebike69
Trek Slash 8 27.5 160mm Mod.2016 in Gr.18.5= M
Specialized Enduro Comp Mod.2015 in Gr.S


80... München, bluemuc
BMC Trailfox 02 Mod. 2012, Rahmengröße XS (150/150mm)


80... München, Frau Rauscher
Commencal Meta HT SX, Gr. S
Trek Slash 8 2016, Größe S (15,5), 160mm, 27,5'', SRAM 1x11


83022/Stadt Rosenheim/Inntal , Chayenne06
Lapierre X Control 310L, Mod. 2010, Größe M


83... Landkreis Rosenheim, Pfadfinderin
BMC Trailfox 02 (´11)


891... Landkreis Ulm / Alb Donau, Boondog
Propain Spindrift CF, Größe S
Propain Rage 26", Größe S
Specialized, Womens Turbo Levo Fattie  Größe S
Stevens Impala Lady, Rennrad, Größe 52
SCOR 4060 LT Größe M
Santa Cruz Tallboy Größe M


923.. (zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg), WarriorPrincess
Last Coal V2 (M, 27,5'')
Last Glen V1 MX (M, 29-27,5)


Schweiz 63..., Chrige
Specialized Era Carbon 2011, Gr. M
Giant Trance 29er X0 2013, Gr. S
Giant Reign Advanced 27.5 1 2016, Gr. M
Rennrad Giant Defy Composite 1 2014, Gr. S


Schweiz 60** und manchmal Freiburg 79***, mangolassi
Liteville 901 200/200 mm, Gr. S
Xprezo Gamjam, Gr. M/L (16")
Cotic BFe, Gr.S


----------

